# Just a little 3x3 survey.



## GENERATIONXRAY (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm super curious about what different cubers know and how certain knowledge/skills translate to faster solves. So I thought I'd make this little survey to quench my thirst for data. I encourage everyone to respond regardless of skill level!

I'll start:
PB: 36.50
Primary method: Edges-first keyhole with CLL/ELL
Secondary method(s): Quadrangular francisco, ZZ-orbit
Number of algs you know: 9 F2L + 6 ZZ-orbit + 7 CLL + 10 ELL (including the 4 EPLL's) = 32
Your main cube: DaYan LingYun v2
When you started cubing: April 2020
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Method
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 7
---
PB:
Primary method:
Secondary method(s):
Number of algs you know:
Your main cube:
When you started cubing:
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?:
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?:

--
(Edit: Added main cube question)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 24, 2020)

PB: 8.25
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): Roux, ZZ, Petrus
Number of algs you know: around 150 (for 3x3)
When you started cubing: February 2020
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Color
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 8


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2020)

PB: 6.883

Primary method: CFOP

Secondary method(s): Roux, ZZ, CFCE, Petrus, PCMS, LBL

Number of algs you know: I'd estimate 50-100

When you started cubing: September 2019-ish

What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: CN by far; MN is almost impossible because you need to be really good at a bunch of methods and also be able to decide which one to do and inspect all during your inspection time

Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 5ish maybe? Scales like this are really arbitrary


----------



## goidlon (Nov 24, 2020)

PB:6.94
Primary Method: CFOP
Secondary Method(s) Roux, My own method cpeoppz
Number of algs you know: 40 f2l + 21 pll + 57 oll +6 coll + 3 zbll + 2 cmll + 14 P ( part of my method)
When you started cubing: December 2018
Whats more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Method
8
Note: I say method because, I am sub 12 cfop, sub 15 roux, sub 13 my method.


----------



## YaleZ1023 (Nov 24, 2020)

PB: 13.51
Primary Method: CFOP
Secondary Method: LBL and my own method (Sandwich)
Number of Algs I Know: 40 F2L + 21 PLL + 42 OLL + 6 LBL (Beginners) + 2 P + 1 PEL + 3 OEL (My Method)
Time I Started Cubing: March 2020
Color Neutrality or Method Neutrality: Color
How Serious am I to Cubing: 6
My method is kinda bad (I combined a few methods together and got my "Sandwich" Method.)


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Nov 24, 2020)

PB: 9.93
Primary method: CFOP (obviously)
Secondary method(s): Roux, ZZ
Number of algs you know: 100 - 200
Your main cube: GTS2
When you started cubing: ~3 years ago
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: colour neutrality
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 3ish


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Nov 24, 2020)

*PB:* 8.60
*Primary method:* CFOP
*Secondary method(s): *Roux
*Number of algs you know:* 125ish
*Your main cube:* Gan 356 XS
*When you started cubing: *November 2019
*What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: *Colour neutrality
*Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?:* 6-7

(used bold in the questions to make things easier to recognize)


----------



## Micah Morrison (Nov 24, 2020)

PB: 4.67 (global: 8.2)
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): none
Number of algs you know: 21 PLL + 57 OLL + ~25 COLL + ~20 ZBLL + a few miscellaneous f2l algs = ~150
Your main cube: Moyu Weilong WRM2020
When you started cubing: January, 2017
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Color neutrality
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 9.5 (all events)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 24, 2020)

*PB:* 10.34
*Primary method:* CFOP
*Secondary method(s):* Petrus, LBL
*Number of algs you know:* ~200 for all puzzles, only ~70-80 for 3x3
*Your main cube:* Dayan Tengyun v2 M
*When you started cubing:* February 2018
*What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?:* CN
*Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?:* 6


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 24, 2020)

PB: 7.06
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): Petrus, ZZ
Number of algs you know: ~50
Your main cube: Valk 3 M, Valk Elite, Dayan Tengyun v1 
When you started cubing: March 30th, 2018
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Color Neutrality, method neutrality is a handicap
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: √54


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Nov 24, 2020)

PB: 8.40 (global:11.8)
Primary method: Roux
Secondary method(s): CFOP
Number of algs you know: ~50
Your main cube: Rs3m 2020, Wrm 2020
When you started cubing: March 2020
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Color Neutrality
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 7.5


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 24, 2020)

PB: 7.58
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): None really, sometimes ZZ or Roux
Number of algs you know: Hundreds. Full OLL, PLL, COLL, Many more.
Your main cube: Tengyun v1 M
When you started cubing: January 12th, 2018
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Color neutrality
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 8


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 24, 2020)

PB:8.70
Primary method:CFOP
Secondary method:ZZ, Roux
# of algs: 120ish for 3x3
Main cube: Valk m
When you started cubing:1 yr, started speedcubing 7 months ago
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?:CN DUH
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 8-9


----------



## RiceMan_ (Nov 24, 2020)

PB: 8.71
Primary method: ZZ
Secondary method(s): Roux
Number of algs you know: 16 algs for COLL, Full PLL (21), and a few OLL
Your main cube: GTS3M (will buy RS3M 2020 for christmas
When you started cubing: September 2019
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: idk
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 7


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Nov 24, 2020)

PB: 9.63
Primary Method: CFOP
Secondary Method: ZZ

Algs I know (assuming on 3x3 only): 21PLLs + 57OLLs + ~60 edge comms + ~40 corner comms = ~188 algs

Main: MoYu RS3M 2020

Started cubing in 2017

Useful: color neutrality by far

I'm probably a 6. I like it, but i dont care about record breaking or anything.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Nov 24, 2020)

VIBE_ZT said:


> PB: 9.63
> Primary Method: CFOP
> Secondary Method: ZZ
> 
> ...


oh lol if comms count then add 700 to my number of algs


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 24, 2020)

PB: 6.31

Primary method: ZZ-A

Secondary method(s): ZZ, but just with COLL/EPLL

Number of algs you know: Over 80% of ZBLL (~400), plus maybe 200 more for a random amount of algs for alternate ZBLLs/F2L/LSLL/other puzzles. It's hard to give a number to that, or even to determine what counts as an alg.

Your main cube: MoYu MF3RS V2 (non magnetic)

When you started cubing: Learned how to solve in the summer of 2015, had been actively doing the first two layers for 2-3 years before that.

What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: The utter lack of color neutrality; being totally fixed in orientation, like in 3BLD, but for 3x3 solving.

Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 8 I guess? I have a very apathetic yet intense motivation for cubing right now.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 24, 2020)

PB: 12.9
Primary Method: CFOP
Secondary Method: Roux(slow)

algs: Full pll, 20 olls, roux eos, ortega, 5 5x5 l2e algs, edge flip, corner flip, Comms

Main: WRM 2020

Started cubing in June 2020

Useful: Cn for sure, but method neutrality if you want some fun.

Scale: 8, I have been grinding so I'm almost sub 15 in about 5 months of cubing.


----------



## rusty cuber (Nov 24, 2020)

PB:17.65 (lucky scramble)
Primary method: CFOP
Number of algs you know: 5 plls and 6 olls
Your main cube: YJ mgc v2
When you started cubing: about 2 years ago on and off 
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: i'd say color neutrality cause knowing the methods is useless unless you know how to solve the cube from any side
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 5 as I'm just memeing rn


----------



## PetraPine (Nov 24, 2020)

rusty cuber said:


> PB:17.65 (lucky scramble)
> Primary method: CFOP
> Number of algs you know: 5 plls and 6 olls
> Your main cube: YJ mgc v2
> ...


color nuetrality deffinitely,
but method neutrality is fun just not useful.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 24, 2020)

PB: 8.94(Insanely lucky scramble I don't have right now) , 21-22 Global
Primary method: CFOP and Roux
Secondary method: ZZ(COLL) with some ZBLL
Number of Algs: Full PLL+OLL(78) + COLL - 8 (32) + 21 2GLLs + a few F2L algs + ~10 CMLLs + a few extra PLLs for AUFs and stuff = ~180-190 (I love learning algs) 
Main: QiYi Warrior S
When did you start: May 22nd 2020 when I timed my first Ao5(3:08.94)
Right now, on a scale of 1-10 how serious am I: probs 9-10
What's more useful: CN, but CFOP-Roux MN can be useful imo.


----------



## Cubing5life (Nov 24, 2020)

PB: 6.73
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): Beginner‘s lol
Number of algs you know: OLL+PLL+WV+COLL+many F2L= ~230-250
Your main cube: RS3M 2020
When you started cubing: February 2019
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: definitely CN
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 2 I don‘t even cube right now


----------



## saladflame (Nov 24, 2020)

PB: 18:44

Primary method: CFOP

Secondary method(s): None for 3x3 - Ortega for 2x2, Old Pochmann for 2BLD.

Number of algs you know: For 3x3 - full PLL (21), 2L OLL (10), F2L (~30?) - mostly intuitive, but I do know some algs for more complex cases or backslot cases.
For 2x2 - Ortega - OLL (8, I think!), PBL (6).
For 2BLD - 1 swapping alg (1 alg method, poggers)

Your main cube: MoYu RS3M 2020

When you started cubing: 10th August 2020 (my first ever solve, took me several hours following the Rubik's official guide haha)

What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: I'd say colour neutrality. It's good to know other methods, so I know the fundamentals of Roux and ZZ, but not well enough to main. It takes a long time to master one, I'd say it's better to be a master of one than a Jack of all trades. Colour neutrality is more useful imo, you can have a more efficient solve if you can solve on more than white.

Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 9 - I'm pretty obsessed with cubing and practice as much as I can, usually 4+ hours a day.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 24, 2020)

I'll start:
PB: 6.5
Primary method: Method neutral (CFOP+Roux+3-style)
Secondary method(s): No idea, maybe freefop and ZZ sometimes in speedsolves
Number of algs you know: ~60,000, expected to be the algs for the 5-style algset
Your main cube: DaYan Tengyun v1
When you started cubing: September 2013
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Method
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 10^15 -ish serious xD


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 24, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> I'll start:
> PB: 6.5
> Primary method: Method neutral (CFOP+Roux+3-style)
> Secondary method(s): No idea, maybe freefop and ZZ sometimes in speedsolves
> ...


Method neutrality in terms of CFOP-Roux or CFOP - ZZ might be useful but things like CFOP-Petrus or something uncommon will not be that useful imo.
(This is my personal experience. I tried petrus over the last month and I failed terribly lol)


----------



## swburk (Nov 24, 2020)

PB: 14.49
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): N/A
Number of algs you know: 45 OLL + 24 PLL = 69 Total
Your main cube: Dayan Tengyun V2
When you started cubing: 2008, but quit in 2012, and started again in August 2020
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Color. From what I understand, knowing different methods can be beneficial, but being method neutral wouldn't really gain me much. I would like to learn Roux at some point though.
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 6


----------



## Swagrid (Nov 24, 2020)

PB: 9.29
Primary method: ZZ-CT
Secondary method(s): Mehta, CFOP, ZZ-D
Number of algs you know: 72 TTLL + 7 OCLL + 19 PLL + 3 LSE + 13 COLL + 1 2GLL + approx 60 TSLE = 175 approx, probably more due to random algs here and there
Your main cube: GAN 354M
When you started cubing: December 2015
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: CN, full for CFOP, x2y for ZZ
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing: 7


----------



## PetraPine (Nov 24, 2020)

PB:7.37 ((why is average not on this survey?))
Primary Method: Petrus
Secondary Method(s): Cfop ZZ
Number of algs I know(3x3):7 TTLLL+COLL-S/AS+11 ZBLLS+CMLL+1LSE+OLL+PLL=~141 but probably more random ones I didn't remember.
Main cube: Rs3m2020
When you started cubing:~December 2019
What's more useful CN or MN: color neutrality.
Right now, on a scale of 1-10 how


----------



## the dnf master (Nov 24, 2020)

PB: 10.06(Globally I'm 13-14)
Primary Method: CFOP
Secondary Method(s): LBL
Number of algs I know: 60-80
Main cube: WRM 2020
When you started cubing:~ 2017 but I quit after a few months and came back March 2020
What's more useful CN or MN: CN.
Right now, on a scale of 1-10: 8


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 25, 2020)

*PB*: 7
*Primary method*: COL CFOP with some ZB
*Secondary method(s)*: CFOP, Petrus, ZZ
*Number of algs you know*: 500 maybe
*Your main cube*: Tengyun M
*When you started cubing*: 2006 or thereabouts? Only got serious in 2015 though.
*What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?*: I reject this dichotomy; method neutrality is just a generalisation of colour neutrality
*Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?*: 4


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 25, 2020)

PB: 5
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): Petrus
Number of algs you know: 100 roughly
Your main cube: Air SM (soon to be 11 M pro)
When you started cubing: December 2019
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: CN
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 11


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Nov 28, 2020)

Primary method: *EoCoL8 (related to Guimond or SSC)*

Secondary method(s): *Roux, CFOP*

Number of algs you know:* CFOP=16 ... Roux=14 ... EoCoL8=15 ... TOTAL = around 50*

Your main cube: *Giiker I3S*

When you started cubing: *2015 (CFOP, then 2016: Solvexio app... 2017: CF... 2018: Roux... 2019: EoCoL8)*

What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: *Method*

How serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: *3 (from 2015-2019 I kind of accomplished what I wanted and my interest has faded in 2020  )*


-= Solvador Cubi


----------



## PCCuber (Nov 28, 2020)

PB: 18.63
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): Beginners method, OP and sandwich method (search YouTube)
Number of algs you know: around 50
Your main cube: Rubik's brand (getting a new cube for Christmas)
When you started cubing: 3 months ago
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Colour neutrality, nut I don't use either.
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 8


----------



## Scollier (Nov 28, 2020)

PB: 25.28 23.8

Primary method: CFOP

Secondary method(s): Old Pochmann Method (if that counts XD)

Number of algs you know: 11 PLL, 12 OLL, 4 F2L, and of course and left and right hand alg. (So about 29)

Your main cube: GAN 356 RS

When you started cubing: I first learned how to solve a Rubik's Brand on August 9, 2020.

What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Don't ask me 

Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: My father restricts my cubing  so maybe about 5??


----------



## Galaxy Cuber (Nov 30, 2020)

GENERATIONXRAY said:


> I'm super curious about what
> 
> 
> GENERATIONXRAY said:
> ...


----------



## FJT97 (Nov 30, 2020)

PB: 8.45
Primary method: ZZ
Secondary method(s): none, I know cfop but cfop is crap.
Number of algs you know: approx. 250
Your main cube: GTS 3m
When you started cubing: 2011
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: color
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 1


----------



## RiSha (Nov 30, 2020)

PB: 21.86
Primary method:cfop
Secondary method(s):none
Number of algs you know: idk
Your main cube: RS3M 2020+
When you started cubing: in summer of 2020
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: color
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 8


----------



## ExplosiveCubing (Nov 30, 2020)

PB: 11.60
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): LBL(Learning Roux now)
Number of algs you know: All Pll, 32 Oll, 5-10 F2L,
Your main cube: Black GAN X
When you started cubing: December 28, 2019
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Color Nutrality
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 
6


----------



## cubo (Nov 30, 2020)

PB: 30 secs
Primary method: Cross, Edges-first keyhole, Intuitive Yellow Cross, Sexy Move final corners
Secondary method(s): None
Number of algs you know: 1 - sexy move which i can do right, left, and reverse but still consider one alg
Your main cube: MoYu WeiLong
When you started cubing: 3 years ago
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Colors for speed, method for min moves. 
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 1


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 30, 2020)

PB: 23.xx (I average around 30, trying to get sub 30)
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): LBL
Number of algs you know: around 20
Your main cube: RS3M 2020 (im getting a new one)
When you started cubing: halfway through August
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: CN
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?:
8.7737812


----------



## iLikeCheese (Nov 30, 2020)

PB: 3.64
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): LBL I guess
Number of algs you know: Around 200
Your main cube: Weilong WRM 2020
When you started cubing: Around mid-2015
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Color neutrality, which I am currently working on.
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 8.69


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 30, 2020)

GalaxyCubes5 said:


> PB: 3.64
> Primary method: CFOP
> Secondary method(s): LBL I guess
> Number of algs you know: Around 200
> ...


dude nice pb (and average, that is top level speed.)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 30, 2020)

FJT97 said:


> PB: 8.45
> Primary method: ZZ
> Secondary method(s): none, I know cfop but cfop is crap.
> Number of algs you know: approx. 250
> ...


ZZ is objectively worse than CFOP for two handed solving


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 30, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> ZZ is objectively worse than CFOP for two handed solving


you can talk about this in the method debate thread.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 30, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> you can talk about this in the method debate thread.


FJT97 shouldn't of started it by saying CFOP was crap.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 30, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> FJT97 shouldn't of started it by saying CFOP was crap.


stop blaming on others, you just made it worse...
Lets just stop talking about this.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 30, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> stop blaming on others, you just made it worse...
> Lets just stop talking about this.


smh fine


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 1, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> smh fine


sorry if im being mean i think, but cheer up a bit and get your attitude up!


----------



## Yepala (Dec 1, 2020)

PB: 16,8
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): None
Number of algs you know: Around 80
Your main cube: GTS3M
When you started cubing: Summer 2020
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: At my level CN
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 7


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Dec 1, 2020)

PB:11.4 ish
Primary method: Roux
Secondary method(s): CFOP (I know a lot more methods but CFOP and Roux is what I use)
Number of algs you know: 15ish for Roux + 27 for CFOP
Your main cube: ProShop YLM M I got from a giveaway on here
When you started cubing: February 2019
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Colour Neutrality. Coming from a Method Neutral Person
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 5


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 1, 2020)

*PB: *9.858 (I GOT A 9.621 BUT IT WAS A MISSCRAMBLE)(I AVERAGE AROUND 16 TO 19 SECONDS)
*Primary method: *CFOP
*Secondary method(s): *I DON'T USE ANY SECONDARY METHODS
*Number of algs you know: *47 OLL+21 PLL +11 COLL +4 ZBLL+ 4 WV + 118 F2L CASES = 205 ALGORITHMS
*Your main cube: *QIYI WARRIOR W
*When you started cubing: *SEPTEMBER 2020
*What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: *COLOUR NEUTRAL
*Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: *10


----------



## crazykitten499 (Dec 1, 2020)

PB: 17.38 (Lucky)
Primary method: freefop
Secondary method(s): roux & petrus method neutral for OH 
Number of algs you know: all oll and all pll as well as h&pi colls 
Your main cube: rs3m 2020
When you started cubing: mid-2018
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: idk both
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 8


----------



## u Cube (Dec 1, 2020)

*PB:* 7.55 (global: 10.6)
*Primary method:* Roux
*Secondary method(s):* CFOP, CFCE, Columns First, LBL, Petrus, ZZ (Only use these casually for fun)
*Number of algs you know:* ~220 (for 3x3)
*Your main cube:* RS3M 2020
*When you started cubing:* February 2017
*What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?:* CN
*Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?:* 8


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 15, 2022)

PB: 8.46
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): Roux, FreeFOP
Number of algs you know: 78 from CFOP, 19 from ZBLL and some other algs from random subsets
Your main cube: RS3M 2021 MagLev
When you started cubing: September 2021
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Method
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 8.99


----------



## LBr (Aug 15, 2022)

PB: 6.58
Method: CFOP
Algs: idk, but maybe 200
Main : Gan 11, but will try new qiyi and moyu flagships when they arrive,
Started : aug 2019
Cn or mn : cn easily
1-10: 7


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 15, 2022)

This seems fun
*PB:* 7.35 (ao100 high 11.4)
*Primary method:* CFOP
*Secondary method:* I guess LBL because I'm teaching my dad and I need to get into the mindset or something I'm just making this up as I go along
*Algs: *full CFOP is 78, then I know some random tricks so I would say between 90 & 110
*Main: *WRM 2021 (non-maglev I want purple internals so baddddd), I also use the valk 3 elite M sometimes
*Started cubing:* sometime in late 2018/early 2019 when I was in year 6 (is that 5th grade US people??) at school, stopped for some reason, and came back mid 2021!
*CN/MN:* I would say CN because, for example, big blocks in roux are just as useful as big blocks in CFOP, and both methods would be around the same speed anyway, it just seems redundant to me.
*Seriousness(?):* probably an 8.5


----------



## LwBigcubes (Aug 15, 2022)

PB: 6.96 (sub 12.5 global)
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method: NIL
Algs: A few last slot F2L algs here and there, full PLL and 52/57 OLL. So that's probably about 80-90.
Main: RS3M
Start cubing: 2018
CN/MN: I'm neither a fan of CN nor MN so I don't have much insights on this
Seriousness (1-10): 3.


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 15, 2022)

PB: 5.79 (LL skip, 11.2 global)
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): Roux, LBL
Number of algs you know: 170+ for CFOP
Your main cube: Gan 12 Maglev
When you started cubing: 2018.9.14
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Color
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 9


----------



## hyn (Aug 15, 2022)

*PB*: 8.49
*Primary Method*: CFOP
*Secondary Methods*: ZZ, Roux
*Number of Algs you know*: ~95 for 3x3 not including F2L
*Main Cube*: Moyu RS3M 2020
*When you started cubing*: July 2021
*Method Neutrality or Colour Neutrality*: CN
*Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?*: 7


----------



## Ayce (Aug 15, 2022)

PB: 10.83
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): none 
Number of algs you know: ~80 ish
Your main cube: Angstrom GTS3M, (once you use the ridges you can't go back)
When you started cubing: 2015, took a hiatus for a year
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: I would believe color neutrality, I solve cross with white and yellow
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing, solid 5


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 15, 2022)

PB: 8.05
Primary method: cfop
Secondary method(s): -
Number of algs you know: 57 for oll 21 for pll 28 colls total 106
Your main cube: moyu rs3m 2020
When you started cubing: nov 2021
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?:color
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: infinity


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 15, 2022)

PB: 6.72
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): FreeFOP
Number of algs you know: 150-160
Your main cube: Valk 3 M/WR M Maglev
When you started cubing: December 2019
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Neither 
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 5-6


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 15, 2022)

PB: 5.44
Primary Method: CFOP
Secondary method: Roux
Number of algs you know: 120-150
Your Main Cube: Gan 11 M Pro/Gan 11 M Duo
When you started cubing: January 2021
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Color Neutrality
Right now, on a scale of 1-10 how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 9-10

Just wanted to say, I don't actually use Roux as a speedsolving method, just if I'm not timing and is bored of CFOP>


----------



## Silky (Aug 15, 2022)

PB: 13.81
Primary Method: SSC
Secondary method: Roux, Petrus
Number of algs you know: 42 COLL
Your Main Cube: Weilong GTS2M
When you started cubing: 2008/2020 Return
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Color Neutrality
Right now, on a scale of 1-10 how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 7?


----------



## Anthonycube (Aug 15, 2022)

PB: 8.94
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): none
Number of algs you know: 21 PLL's, 37 OLL's = 58 algs
Your main cube: GAN11 M PRO
When you started cubing: Early 2021, probably around March
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Colour neutrality 100%
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 8.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Aug 15, 2022)

PB: 9.20
Primary method: CFOP

Secondary method(s): Don't really have one. Just use CFOP.

Number of algs you know: I00ish.
Your main cube: Gan 11 M Duo Stickerless
When you started cubing: Cubing started fall/winter of 2016. Speedcubing started after a break in May of 2018.

What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: I'd say color neutrality because no matter what method you use, it will help you find better situations.
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?:
6


----------



## Annie09 (Aug 17, 2022)

PB: 19.67
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): none
Number of algs you know: 30ish
Your main cube: RS3M 2020
When you started cubing: Early 2022
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Color neutrality
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 3-4


----------



## gsingh (Aug 17, 2022)

*PB*: 4.03
*Primary Method*: CFOP
*Secondary Methods*: FreeFOP
*Number of Algs you know*: 150
*Main Cube*: GAN 12 M Maglev (UV Coated)
*When you started cubing*: 2019
*Method Neutrality or Colour Neutrality*: Color Neutrality
*Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?*: I'm trying to beat the most popular world record, so I'd say 11/10.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 17, 2022)

I'm going to do this too because why not 

PB: *12.89*
Primary method: *CFOP*
Secondary method(s): *LBL*
Number of algs you know: *Idk, maybe 30-40*
Your main cube: *RS3M 2020*
When you started cubing: *March 2022*
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: *Color neutrality* 
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: *8*


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 17, 2022)

its been 2 years since i posted here, felt obliged to clean up after my dumb old self by appropriate reactions and an update

PB: 4.49
Primary method: ZZ
Secondary method: CFOP
Number of algs i know: ~400
Main cube: Tengyun v1
When i started cubing: February 2020
Method vs Color neutrality: Method
Seriousness: 2 (casually learning 3style and practicing 3bld for fun)


----------



## TheKravCuber (Aug 17, 2022)

*PB*: 4.1x(I don't know my 2h PBs) 
*Primary Method*: Roux
*Secondary Methods*: FreeFOP, CFOP
*Number of Algs you know*: 42 CMLLs, ~30 additional CMLLs for OH, ~10 additional EO influencing CMLLs and ~15 CMLLs that I don't use anymore. ~20 OLLs, ~10 PLLs not including one's learnt for CMLL, 13 Lin algs, 2 parity algs for big cubes, 5 algs for M2, 3 edge flipping algs, ~15 Mega 2look OLL algs, and around 50-70 miscellaneous algs from the tps kiddie and big brain events. Adds up to around 215-235 algs
*Main Cube*: RS3M2020
*When you started cubing*: Started in Dec 2011, started speedcubing in 2016
*Method Neutrality or Colour Neutrality*: 
Both I guess. Who becomes method neutral without becoming CN first? Also Koda is an absolute beast so Method Neutrality is infinitely cooler 
*Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?*: 8. Trying to make OH AfR decent but taking a small break until African Champs. Currently grinding other events so I can eventually get Kinchrank and SoR AfRs


----------



## bulkocuber (Aug 17, 2022)

TheKravCuber said:


> 15 Mega 2look OLL algs, and around 50-70 miscellaneous algs from the tps kiddie and big brain events. Adds up to around 215-235 algs


I think he meant just 3x3 algs, since the it's a 3x3 survey


----------



## TheKravCuber (Aug 17, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> I think he meant just 3x3 algs, since the it's a 3x3 survey


fair enough, wasn't made super clear in OPs post but it was pretty fun to try and add up all the algs anyway


----------



## Anthonycube (Aug 17, 2022)

Anthonycube said:


> PB: 8.94
> Primary method: CFOP
> Secondary method(s): none
> Number of algs you know: 21 PLL's, 37 OLL's = 58 algs
> ...


Sorry, I do know a few more OLL and PLL algs that I know but don't use. I used to use those algs until I switched to different algs. E.G. wide move G perms, a lot of U perms, the JA perm that uses RUL moves and few more OLLS and PLLS


----------



## Anthonycube (Aug 17, 2022)

Anthonycube said:


> Sorry, I do know a few more OLL and PLL algs that I know but don't use. I used to use those algs until I switched to different algs. E.G. wide move G perms, a lot of U perms, the JA perm that uses RUL moves and few more OLLS and PLLS


I don't know if they count because I don't use them


----------



## GrettGrett (Aug 17, 2022)

PB: 13.98?
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): Roux
Number of algs you know: 40-50
Your main cube: Gan 356m
When you started cubing: December 2021
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: color neutrality
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 8-9


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 18, 2022)

Saw my old post in here, wanna update. 

PB: 5.85
Primary method: ZZ-CT
Secondary method(s): Petrus
Number of algs you know: ~~300
Your main cube: WRM21
When you started cubing: December 2015
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: CN
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cu bing: starting to get back into the grind from some stagnation so it's jumping up from like a 3 to an 8


----------



## iwantmfjsmeilong3x3 (Sep 7, 2022)

GENERATIONXRAY said:


> PB:
> Primary method:
> Secondary method(s):
> Number of algs you know:
> ...


PB: Single: 26.92 Average: 33.38
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s):None
Number of algs you know: 2-look OLL=9, 2-look PLL=All (6)
Your main cube: Qiyi sail W 
When you started cubing: May 2022
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: color
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 2 im not that serious but im dedicated to becoming sub 10


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 7, 2022)

PB: 12.067
Primary method: CFOP with 2-look OLL and 1-look PLL
Secondary method(s): none/roux
Number of algs you know: 30-35
Your main cube: Jpermillion RS3M 2020
When you started cubing: I started cubing around February 2021
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: I think color neutrality is more important for me.
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: I think I am probably 7-8


----------



## guelda (Sep 7, 2022)

PB: 13.60
Primary method: Roux
Secondary method(s): I did Mehta for a few months...
Number of algs you know: CMLL (42) + a few PLL (I knew full PLL for Mehta but forgot it since I switched back to Roux)
Your main cube: Gan 12 MagLev
When you started cubing: beginning of 2020
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: I'd say color neutrality, method neutrality requires quite some work to get equally fast with several methods (I suppose...)
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 5 (I do a lot of solves per day, but don't really learn new algs or stuff)

Note: Oh, *Silky* and I have the same PB! Hi buddy  <- not the case anymore!


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Sep 7, 2022)

Pb: 5.23
Method: CFOP
Secondary method: 3-style for 3BLD i guess
Number of algs: many, depending on your definition of algs. If you call 3style algs, it would be in the thousands.
Main: Gan 356 XS
When I started cubing: no clue, on and off (mostly off) for years. Never quitting again though.
Color neutrality is better
How serious i am abt cubing: 8, im very serious but i have other things in life as well so it is not quite a 10


----------



## Silky (Sep 7, 2022)

guelda said:


> PB: 13.81
> Primary method: Roux
> Secondary method(s): I did Mehta for a few months...
> Number of algs you know: CMLL (42) + a few PLL (I knew full PLL for Mehta but forgot it since I switched back to Roux)
> ...


Oi! Cheers  and you use Roux!! Perhaps we're doppelgangers??


----------



## Brouxt Force (Sep 8, 2022)

PB: Idk high 6
Primary method: Roux
Secondary method(s): CFOP
Number of algs you know: 78 CFOP + 42 CMLL (there is some overlap)
Your main cube: RS3M Maglev
When you started cubing: Summer 2017
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Cn
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 8


----------



## That one sub 20 cuber (Sep 8, 2022)

GENERATIONXRAY said:


> I'm super curious about what different cubers know and how certain knowledge/skills translate to faster solves. So I thought I'd make this little survey to quench my thirst for data. I encourage everyone to respond regardless of skill level!
> 
> I'll start:
> PB: 36.50
> ...


PB: 6.08
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s):
Number of algs you know: around 100
Your main cube: CH Maglev RS3M
When you started cubing: 5.5 months ago
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Color neutrality
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 8.5


----------



## Aldhi R. (Sep 8, 2022)

PB: 11.xx (with Dayan Guhong)
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): Roux
Number of algs you know: 41+ F2Ls, 55 OLLs, 21 PLLs, a few COLLs and CMLLs = ~130-140 (for speedsolving)
Your main cube: Dayan Tengyun M
When you started cubing: ~2011
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: CN (for speedsolving)
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 2-3 for speedsolving (7.5 for FMC)


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 9, 2022)

goidlon said:


> PB:6.94
> Primary Method: CFOP
> Secondary Method(s) Roux, My own method cpeoppz
> Number of algs you know: 40 f2l + 21 pll + 57 oll +6 coll + 3 zbll + 2 cmll + 14 P ( part of my method)
> ...


How do you do your method?


----------



## Lightshyper (Sep 9, 2022)

PB:4.70
Primary method:CFOP
Secondary method(s):Roux,ZZ eoCross,M2/OP,OP/OP
Number of algs you know:Around 100 LL algs , 10-15 algs for roux cmll and lse 
Your main cube:Moyu WRM 2021(Non-Maglev)
When you started cubing:2017 April-may I think
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?:hmm , method neutrality if u have insane recognition for the methods u main.
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?:9


----------



## Berkman03 (Sep 9, 2022)

GENERATIONXRAY said:


> I'm super curious about what different cubers know and how certain knowledge/skills translate to faster solves. So I thought I'd make this little survey to quench my thirst for data. I encourage everyone to respond regardless of skill level!
> 
> I'll start:
> PB: 36.50
> ...


PB: 16.77(lucky scramble)
Primary method: Cfop with 4LLL
Secondary method(s): Beginner, roux
Number of algs you know: idk 100?
Your main cube: RS3 M
When you started cubing: 2019
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: Method
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 7 or 8


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Sep 9, 2022)

PB: 9.35
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): Beginners method, Roux, Belt.
Number of algs you know: 25 OLL, 21 PLL, and other alternative OLL and PLL algs and a few roux algs
Your main cube: Valk 3 Elite M
When you started cubing: January 2021
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: color neutral.
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 8 I just want to be good at at but i dont need to be the best


----------



## SpeedyReedy (Sep 20, 2022)

PB: 4.96 single 6.95 average of 5
Primary method: CFOP
Secondary method(s): Roux
Number of algs you know: 300-400ish
Your main cube: WRM 2021 (probably tornado v3 soon)
When you started cubing: early 2020
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: color neutrality (but im neither)
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 8


----------



## guelda (Sep 20, 2022)

Silky said:


> Oi! Cheers  and you use Roux!! Perhaps we're doppelgangers??


Hi Silky, I'm afraid we're no more doppelgangers, last Friday I got a new PB: 13.60! (last one was from January this year...) I hope this will motivate you to break it


----------



## cirnov2 (Sep 20, 2022)

PB: Non-WCA Legal pb but i got 3 mins
Primary method: Beginner
Secondary method(s): none
Number of algs you know: 5ish
Your main cube: Gan 356 SM (was 20$)
When you started cubing: 1-2 years ago
What's more useful, color neutrality or method neutrality?: what the [email protected]#! is neutrality
Right now, on a scale of 1-10, how serious are you about cubing (1 being casual, 10 being serious)?: 3


----------

